# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم أورنج (Orange)  Configuration 3G/4G Orange Maroc pour ANDROID

## mohamed73

Indiquez votre numéro de mobile, puis cliquez sur «entrer».
Dès  que vous validez votre demande, vous recevrez le code d'activation à  travers un SMS avec le contenu suivant : «Pour accéder au scénario de  configuration, merci de rentrer ce code : XXXX. Ensuite, validez les SMS  que vous recevrez sous peu avec le code 0000. +info au 121» 
Une fois le code est saisi, il faut faire une confirmation du modèle de téléphone :  *Si le modèle affiché correspond à votre téléphone mobile, veuillez cliquez sur Oui :*
Ensuite,  sélectionnez les paramètres de configuration proposés par défaut à  savoir les paramètres de MMS, WAP, INTERNET. Ces paramètres vous seront  envoyés dans un message SMS. 
A la réception du SMS, un message vous  demandera si vous désirez installer ces paramètres sur votre mobile.  Veuillez enregistrer le SMS contenant les paramètres de configuration.  *Si le modèle ne correspond pas à votre téléphone, cliquez sur Non :*
Ensuite, sélectionnez la marque et le modèle de votre téléphone.   Si  votre téléphone figure parmi la liste des terminaux proposée, veuillez  choisir les paramètres de configurations à télécharger. Ces paramètres  vous seront envoyés dans un message SMS.Si votre téléphone ne  figure parmi la liste, veuillez vous adresser à un point de service pour  vous assister à faire une configuration manuelle. 2- Configuration manuelle : *Tout d’abord, allez à :* Paramètres => paramètres supplementaires ( Plus ) => Réseaux mobiles => Noms des points d’accès => Nouvel ApnPuis remplissez les champs comme ceci :    *Internet* Nom du profil: Internet Meditel
APN: internet1.meditel.ma
Nom d’utilisateur: MEDINET
Mot de passe: MEDINET
Adresse proxy: vide
Port: vide
Page d’accueil: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *MMS:*
Nom du profil: GPRS MMS
APN: mms.meditel.ma
Nom d’utilisateur: MEDIMMS
Mot de passe: MEDIMMS
Adresse proxy: 10.8.8.9
Port: 8080
Page d’accueil (serveur mms): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 **********   طريقة 3 ادخل الى هاتف ركب رمز دياز 555 دياز تم زر اتصل اختر لغه عربية او فرنسية ادا طلب منك اختيار اختر رقم 3 بعد دلك اتمم العملية
 صيصلك رسائل تتبيت الاعدادات ركب 0000 اصفار في حالة طلب منك رقم سري
 او ادخل اعدادات تم المزيد  تم ريزو مبيل تم اسماءنقاط الوصول فالاسم ادخل اي شيء
  المهم هو APN
  ضروري تدخل فيه
 internet1.meditel.ma

----------

